# Most annoying mainstream musician



## violadude

Who do you think it is?

My vote goes to Nicki Manaj


----------



## Lukecash12

Lang-Lang. In my book, he's mainstream, and in my book he is a crap artist. The guy's interpretations never fail to be underwhelming, and in general he is not a good international representative of art music.


----------



## violadude

Lukecash12 said:


> Lang-Lang. In my book, he's mainstream, and in my book he is a crap artist. The guy's interpretations never fail to be underwhelming, and in general he is not a good international representative of art music.


hm I kind of meant mainstream pop musician. But thats cool too!

At least lang lang plays good music, even if its played badly!


----------



## Ukko

Like_ Luke_, I'll do classical (I don't do pop). My 'pet annoyance ' is Yo Yo Ma. He seems willing to play everything that he's pointed at, which would be good if he were not so bland a cellist. My opinion/disappointment was formed when I heard him play the Victor Herbert concertos. I know the music is better than he made it. The Greenhouse recording for the American Recording Society has much more life - and pretty poor sound. Everything I've heard Ma play since has only hardened my opinion.

Lang-Lang at least plays with enthusiasm and feeling. As long as I can't see him bouncing and posturing, I can take his seemingly ill-considered fillips as caricatures of the things Mustonen has done in recent years.


----------



## Yoshi

I was going to say Lady Gaga but now that I have seen that clip, I can't decide which one...

Edit: 15 seconds of that clip that is... couldn't take it anymore.


----------



## Weston

Annoying pop musicians are legion. I doubt I could narrow it down to one. Anyone misusing Autotune drives me up the wall.


----------



## starthrower

Luckily, I don't ever have to suffer through any of this stuff. No kids around the house. I could only handle 25 seconds of that Nicki Manaj crud! I feel sorry for kids today. They are being force fed such hideous crap. But hey, when you have no musical ideas, you need pink hair and bolt on breasts to get attention.


----------



## kv466

Sorry, Dude, but I'm going with Luke and Trollie...my pick is Perlman; to me, solid but not great.

Besides, I never knew that girl you put what a 'musician'.


----------



## Operafocus

Geri Halliwell.


----------



## jdavid

You know, I have felt guilty for not being bowled over by Yo Yo's playing. You've given me the courage to come out of the closet!

I heard LangLang on TV during the opening BoomsheBang Ceremonies of the Beijing Olympics - so, not the best venue to get a good impression of his playing.


----------



## kv466

jdavid said:


> I heard LangLang on TV during the opening BoomsheBang Ceremonies of the Beijing Olympics - so, not the best venue to get a good impression of his playing.


The guy really has the capacity to be great...what holds this back is his desire to be more of a movie star than a pianist...always playing to the camera and making faces and expressions that, I guess, are meant to be him 'feeling' the music but anyone can clearly tell that it's all about the show. Sad, because like I said,...he's got serious chops but an even more serious character problem.


----------



## GoneBaroque

I could list the most annoying "Pop Musicians" but unfortunately there is a 1,000 word limit to a post.


----------



## presto

I have to say I had never heard of Nicki Manaj before and clicked on the youtube link...........I managed 28 seconds of it!


----------



## violadude

I still don't quite understand what everyone hates about Lang Lang, I think he's fun to watch.


----------



## Weston

Now that I am home from a weekend trip and can click on that link, I have to say I can't top Nicki Manaj for most annoying. 35 seconds, and I was screaming "Shut the ****** up!"


----------



## Meaghan

I am in the library and therefore will not watch the Nicki Minaj clip (even with headphones--I don't want to someone to walk behind me and see it on my screen), but with my very limited familiarity with Minaj, I would give the "trashiest" award to Ke$ha.


----------



## violadude

Meaghan said:


> I am in the library and therefore will not watch the Nicki Minaj clip (even with headphones--I don't want to someone to walk behind me and see it on my screen), but with my very limited familiarity with Minaj, I would give the "trashiest" award to Ke$ha.


Seriously, who on earth is tacky enough to make the "s" in their name a dollar sign? Well, she is apparently.


----------



## violadude

Weston said:


> Now that I am home from a weekend trip and can click on that link, I have to say I can't top Nicki Manaj for most annoying. 35 seconds, and I was screaming "Shut the ****** up!"


So...no one made it to the chorus I see LOL!


----------



## jhar26

Mariah Carey and Celine Dion because so many people really believe that they are actually great singers. Good voices - maybe. Good singers - no. Their loud "ten notes for every syllable" approach is only a poor attemp at making poor material sound important. But even on the rare occassion when they have a decent song to sing they move through it with the subtelty of an elephant in an artistic gymnastics or figure skating routine.


----------



## clavichorder

Hmmm, I think Kenny G. is pretty lame, but that's not mainstream anymore. And I detest Yanni!


----------



## clavichorder

There's been no mention of Lil' Wayne has there? One for Lil Wayne.


----------



## waldvogel

Justin Bieber, who I hope is at 14.9 minutes of his time of being famous.


----------



## CountessAdele

I can't handle Lady Gaga. The woman wore a dress made of meat......seriously. And yeah auto tune irritates me, speaking of which have any of you seen those comercials for auto tune microphones? They're marketed to young girls "Sing like a star!". If you want to sing how about actually learning to sing!


----------



## aleazk

violadude said:


> I still don't quite understand what everyone hates about Lang Lang, I think he's fun to watch.


the problem with lang-lang is that the body movements he does are very awkward to see, and it is obvious that they are artificial, there is no need to make that extreme movements, and it's funny because he thinks that we think that his artificial movements are real, as some product of a deep connection with the music. Compare lang-lang with Barenboim, Barenboim too makes some funny movements, but the body movements he makes seem much more natural to me, I think they are a real product of his connection with the piece he is playing.


----------



## CountessAdele

aleazk said:


> the problem with lang-lang is that the body movements he does are very awkward to see, and it is obvious that they are artificial, there is no need to make that extreme movements, and it's funny because he thinks that we think that his artificial movements are real, as some product of a deep connection with the music. Compare lang-lang with Barenboim, Barenboim too makes some funny movements, but the body movements he makes seem much more natural to me, I think they are a real product of his connection with the piece he is playing.


I just went to youtube thinking 'he couldn't be _that_ bad' and typed Lang Lang Hungarian Rhapsody No.2. It is that bad.


----------



## Lukecash12

kv466 said:


> The guy really has the capacity to be great...what holds this back is his desire to be more of a movie star than a pianist...always playing to the camera and making faces and expressions that, I guess, are meant to be him 'feeling' the music but anyone can clearly tell that it's all about the show. Sad, because like I said,...he's got serious chops but an even more serious character problem.


How is it that he's displayed chops, my friend? After bragging on his playing of the Black Keys etude, he gives clumsy and lacklustre performances of it. Musicality wise? His Chopin is bland; It's not just out of touch, but it's parlor junk that I want to physically stay away from, and the same goes with the rest of his performances.

Note that this is me being charitable, because I haven't mentioned his stage antics at all. But I'm sure you saw something that impressed you technically, and I'd like to see it. I don't mean to sound so negative and critical, but I guess it's natural given the topic of this thread.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

I was in a mall walking past a record store. And they were playing this clip on a big TV. It caught my attention and I even bothered to remember who this apparently old group was. I laughed at the music, the style, the musicians, everything. I'm sure there must be a lot more examples. :lol:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Harpsichord Concerto - much better is the spoof 'Pump Up The Bitter' by Star Turn On 45 Pints and even that gets boring after a couple of viewings. I can't transfer the link to here but their appearance on TOTP is on youtube.

As regards mainstream there are too many to mention but a real bugbear is crossover where bands like Bond take classical to its lowest common denominator by having a cheesy generic electronic dance beat behind everything while they throw their soft-porn shapes. They may be candy for the eye but it's also poison for the ear.


----------



## Chris

If he's still going....Nigel Kennedy


----------



## bassClef

Andre Rieu - pure kitch, I don't care if he's making people "aware" of classical music who might otherwise not hear it - it's hideous.


----------



## jhar26




----------



## Operafocus

Paul Potts........... Susan Boyle............ shoot me.


----------



## regressivetransphobe

They're all disposable faces of one very annoying industry.


----------



## Kieran

violadude said:


> Who do you think it is?
> 
> My vote goes to Nicki Manaj


If you watch her with the sound turned off she isn't annoying at all! :tiphat:


----------



## violadude

Kieran said:


> If you watch her with the sound turned off she isn't annoying at all! :tiphat:


ya...she's kind of hot...but her video is still bright and annoying and it screams materialism. Which I'm not super against materialism, I like the stuff I buy just as much as the next person, but this video just makes her seem super shallow.


----------



## Kieran

violadude said:


> ya...she's kind of hot...but her video is still bright and annoying and it screams materialism. Which I'm not super against materialism, I like the stuff I buy just as much as the next person, but this video just makes her seem super shallow.


And what's wrong with super shallow bimbos, exactly? They're my favourite bimbos of them all! :tiphat:


----------



## violadude

Kieran said:


> And what's wrong with super shallow bimbos, exactly? They're my favourite bimbos of them all! :tiphat:


Spoken like a true Mozart fan.


----------



## Kieran

violadude said:


> Spoken like a true Mozart fan.


Dang! If I wasn't so super shallow I'd know what you just did there!! :lol:


----------



## Klavierspieler

jhar26 said:


>


Is this that Jodelkönig guy? Whenever I hear him I think: 'look, if you want to jodel, at least do it to good music'!


----------



## violadude

Kieran said:


> Dang! If I wasn't so super shallow I'd know what you just did there!! :lol:


lol just joking of course. I love Mozart as much as the next guy.


----------



## violadude

jhar26 said:


>


Umm, I guess this could be considered mainstream......in the nether-regions of the Swiss Alps lol


----------



## Aramis

Hmm, let's see:





















etc, etc

if it's impossible to choose one greatest composer of those very few giants of classical music how can you choose the most annoying thing from this immeasureable ocean of horror?


----------



## violadude

Aramis said:


>


LOL human biology 101 with Will-i-am


----------



## karenpat

Any girl group who make a "music career" out of dancing with high boots and skimpy outfits; that use hairography shamelessly and somehow convince the general public that just going "ah,ah,ah" is singing.

...I suppose that goes for the men too.... I'm not a fan of "sex sells" cynics.


----------



## Lukecash12

And now, for my encore: Richard Kastle is even more of a douche than Lang Lang. This is because Richard Kastle is an incredible narcissist who obviously knows he's lying when he says that only he plays Hungarian Rhapsody 2 correctly and that it is the most technical piece. Not to mention that his colour, intonation, and clarity of voicing in counterpoint, are basically equal to a grade 8 student.

He wouldn't bug me so much, if he didn't have a superiority complex.


----------



## Aksel

This.

DISCLAIMER: This may make you hate Non so più cosa son for ever. I'm sorry.


----------



## hawk

Are you kidding Aksel??!!!! That was brilliant! The choreography was tight ~those 3 girls didn't miss a step. Such in sync dancing can only be achieved after many many years of hard work. WOW~thanks for sharing this!!!!


----------



## Aksel

hawk said:


> Are you kidding Aksel??!!!! That was brilliant! The choreography was tight ~those 3 girls didn't miss a step. Such in sync dancing can only be achieved after many many years of hard work. WOW~thanks for sharing this!!!!


I know! And where could they possibly have found three girls that looked THAT similar? The mind is boggled.


----------



## eorrific

Aksel said:


> This.
> 
> DISCLAIMER: This may make you hate Non so più cosa son for ever. I'm sorry.


There were 6 girls, if you didn't notice. Two with the yellow (EDIT : or beige or whatever colour it is called) dress, and four with the red dress. They must be really HOT to be able to stand in front of those wisps of flames.
This just made my day. :tiphat:



Aramis said:


>


And this has just destroyed my day.


----------



## presto

Chris said:


> If he's still going....Nigel Kennedy


Ha Ha he's still going, irritating to watch and irritating when interviewed, but sill a sublime musician.


----------



## Kieran

Aksel said:


> This.
> 
> DISCLAIMER: This may make you hate Non so più cosa son for ever. I'm sorry.


Loved it! I'm a bloke, but those boob exercises she demonstrates throughout will help me with my moobs. Gonna do them right now, in fact... :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Nick Winters.

http://videosift.com/video/Bill-Murray-as-the-lounge-singer-Nick-Winters-from-SNL


----------



## Operafocus

Oh my God, I remember this. Trying to fight off the image of Mozart turning in his grave. LOL!



Aksel said:


> This.
> 
> DISCLAIMER: This may make you hate Non so più cosa son for ever. I'm sorry.


----------



## Operafocus

This is kind of horrid as well - fascinating, yet... lol.


----------



## Operafocus

Oh... staying on the opera topic... anyone remember this? LMAO!






F... err... Rock me, Amadeus.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Ed annoying English performer Sheeran


----------



## Capeditiea

I could list a book worth...


----------



## Granate

Two years ago I would have said Ed Sheeran. I give the prize for this time to Sam Smith and Luis Fonsi.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I simply avoid the possible options where all these irritants are likely to appear - no pop radio, no pop television, no pop magazines and I certainly don't go to discos or night clubs. Works for me.


----------



## Klassik

elgars ghost said:


> I simply avoid the possible options where all these irritants are likely to appear - no pop radio, no pop television, no pop magazines and I certainly don't go to discos or night clubs. Works for me.


Good strategy, but that might not be enough to keep you away from Andre Rieu, Lang Lang, and Renee Fleming!


----------



## Capeditiea

Klassik said:


> Good strategy, but that might not be enough to keep you away from Andre Rieu, Lang Lang, and Renee Fleming!


:O discos are still around?


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

I suppose discotheques and nightclubs are pretty much one and the same now.

Pubs still have what they euphemistically call a 'disco' - which nowadays often amounts to a 'DJ' bringing a console, a few lights and a small box of CDs (unless he's gone digital). He then sits about while leaving generic dance music to play all night. Don't bother asking him for anything by the Who, the Kinks or the Rolling Stones - he won't have anything from before 1990 unless it's _1980s Night_. Whether anyone actually bothers to get up and dance usually depends on how tanked up they're getting. Working the audience like any DJ worth his salt used to do back in the day is usually surplus to requirements in the smaller confines of a pub.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Radiohead: The guy whines over electronic beats. His voice is unbearable! All these rockers need some major voice lessons.


----------



## DeepR

I cannot stand Radiohead as well. I also detest Red Hot Chili Peppers. Such whiny awful music.

And of course all the usual suspects of utterly superficial auto-tuned pop music.

How about Eminem with that attitude of his... yuck.


----------



## Captainnumber36

DeepR said:


> I cannot stand Radiohead as well. I also detest Red Hot Chili Peppers. Such whiny awful music.
> 
> And of course all the usual suspects of utterly superficial auto-tuned pop music.
> 
> How about Eminem with that attitude of his... yuck.


Pop Rap's lyrical content disgusts me. I don't enjoy the bland bass hooks that are to drive the entire song in any Rap either.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

What is that atrocious band that sings the horrid Yellow song? 

My memory banks have purged it


----------



## Captainnumber36

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> What is that atrocious band that sings the horrid Yellow song?
> 
> My memory banks have purged it


Radiohead's Younger, more annoying little brother!


----------



## Capeditiea

elgars ghost said:


> ^
> ^
> 
> I suppose discotheques and nightclubs are pretty much one and the same now.
> 
> Pubs still have what they euphemistically call a 'disco' - which nowadays often amounts to a 'DJ' bringing a console, a few lights and a small box of CDs (unless he's gone digital). He then sits about while leaving generic dance music to play all night. Don't bother asking him for anything by the Who, the Kinks or the Rolling Stones - he won't have anything from before 1990 unless it's _1980s Night_. Whether anyone actually bothers to get up and dance usually depends on how tanked up they're getting. Working the audience like any DJ worth his salt used to do back in the day is usually surplus to requirements in the smaller confines of a pub.


DJs nowadays are mean... not having Scherzos or Minuets... hell, even Rondos... sigh... to them music is that one over powered compressed wah-wah thing, with a beat and seventeen cats purring... as music... i mean if i want to listen to that.... i could simply listen to John Cage.

PHIL! I HAVE CAUGHT THE CAGES!


----------



## Capeditiea

...i suddenly feel the need to list off the said book... 

1. Nikki Minaj 
2. Justin Beiber
3. Katy Perry
4. Five Finger Death Punch 
5. Metalica 
6. Smashing Pumpkins
7. Puscifer 
8. Shaman's Harvest 
9. The Beatles
10. AC/DC
11. Kiss (even though they were my first musical obsession...)
12. Radiohead
13. Red Hot Chili Peppers
14. Nine Inch Nails
15. Three Days Grace
16. Korn
17. Limp Biscuit
18. Lenny Kraviz
19. Shakira
20. Nelly Fertado
21. Renee' Flemming
22. AFI
23. All that remains
24. blacq audio
25. cannibal corpse
26. imagine dragon
27. stone temple pilots
28. eminem
29. 50cent
30. (what ever that one rap band eminem was in...)
31. Linkin Park
32. Jay-Z
33. Kanye West
34. ICP (can they please be considered as mainstream... i mean they have a bunch of juggalers)
35. Twista
36. Twisted
37. Rihanna


okay i shall stop...


----------



## Captainnumber36

Capeditiea said:


> ...i suddenly feel the need to list off the said book...
> 
> 1. Nikki Minaj
> 2. Justin Beiber
> 3. Katy Perry
> 4. Five Finger Death Punch
> 5. Metalica
> 6. Smashing Pumpkins
> 7. Puscifer
> 8. Shaman's Harvest
> 9. The Beatles
> 10. AC/DC
> 11. Kiss (even though they were my first musical obsession...)
> 12. Radiohead
> 13. Red Hot Chili Peppers
> 14. Nine Inch Nails
> 15. Three Days Grace
> 16. Korn
> 17. Limp Biscuit
> 18. Lenny Kraviz
> 19. Shakira
> 20. Nelly Fertado
> 21. Renee' Flemming
> 22. AFI
> 23. All that remains
> 24. blacq audio
> 25. cannibal corpse
> 26. imagine dragon
> 27. stone temple pilots
> 28. eminem
> 29. 50cent
> 30. (what ever that one rap band eminem was in...)
> 31. Linkin Park
> 32. Jay-Z
> 33. Kanye West
> 34. ICP (can they please be considered as mainstream... i mean they have a bunch of juggalers)
> 35. Twista
> 36. Twisted
> 37. Rihanna
> 
> okay i shall stop...


Why did you include Renee Flemming? Pugg would be very mad with you as he adores her!


----------



## Capeditiea

Captainnumber36 said:


> Why did you include Renee Flemming? Pugg would be very mad with you as he adores her!


You had to point it out. :O

*nods, i know Pugg does. (which is initially why i decided it was a perfect idea.)

:3 but hopefully he will forgive me... *starts to cry...


----------



## ZJovicic

For some reason I don't like of Coldplay... I know they are highly regarded, but I find most of their music boring... I think their name is very appropriate though.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Renee Fleming.........................


----------



## Larkenfield

:tiphat: Yeah, Fleming... annoying! That goes for Reger and Britten too. And Abaddo. Too mainstream annoying. All of them! I can't take the audience either. Too quiet! I only like the union-scale helpers backstage. And Pugg! R.I.P.


----------



## Klassik

Larkenfield said:


> :tiphat: Yeah, Fleming... annoying! That goes for Reger and Britten too. And Abaddo. Too mainstream annoying.


No argument from me on any of those. They're all dogs in Klassik's book.  Of course, only one of those is alive right now so I guess we know who is the most annoying out of that group.


----------



## St Matthew

4'33
Renee Fleming
Mozart
Beethoven's middle period
Justin Timberlake
Macklemore
Wagner
Andre Rieu
Ed Sherham
Verdi
Katy Perry
Drake


----------



## Sloe

Operafocus said:


> This is kind of horrid as well - fascinating, yet... lol.


I agree John Cage can be annoying.
I was going to say Beyonce.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

.....any screamer.....


----------



## Klassik

Haydn67 said:


> .....any screamer.....


Well, I guess opera is out then.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Nicki Minaj gets my vote.


----------



## Marinera

Whoever bleated 'I wanna be a Billionaire'


----------



## Vronsky

To be honest, none of them annoys me. I'm completely indifferent towards mainstream musicians.


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

I guess that I'll have to nominate myself since no one else can be bothered to do so.


----------



## Room2201974

Cosmic Cowboy said:


> I guess that I'll have to nominate myself since no one else can be bothered to do so.


You're mainstream? I thought you were Oz rock!


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Room2201974 said:


> You're mainstream? I thought you were *Oz Rock*!


Not me. I'm "*The Cowboy*".

"*Oz Rock*" is forum member *Art Rock's* rather dodgy brother and they're from the Netherlands which you'll be surprised to know are lands which are nether here nor there.

Art's rather a decent chap who's quite likeable actually. Oz is a bit like one of those feral rock-throwing perpetually cursing bloody bogan ba$tards that I've been going on and on about and shall soon commence hunting down as I am in fact also the forum's resident bogan hunter in addition to being "*The Cowboy*".

And yes I am in fact "mainstream" as the alternative is being "minorstream"...


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Bono.

Not sure if it's the music or his smug Messiah complex.
Either way, I am not pro Bono.


----------



## Jos

Error 509, exceeding bandwidth.....


----------



## Klassik

Jos said:


> Error 509, exceeding bandwidth.....


Funny, I've never head of that mainstream musician. Thank Bach, right? :lol:

Sometimes mainstream musicians and their music are tolerable, but their fans aren't. Given that, I'll stick with my previously mentioned names. Well, maybe not. I'm not aware of any Lang Lang fans and Andre Rieu fans just seem like sex-loving senior women. They seem perfectly acceptable. Ok, I guess I'm just sticking with one name that I previously listed then.


----------



## Room2201974

Cosmic Cowboy said:


> Not me. I'm "*The Cowboy*".
> 
> "*Oz Rock*" is forum member *Art Rock's* rather dodgy brother and they're from the Netherlands which you'll be surprised to know are lands which are nether here nor there.
> 
> Art's rather a decent chap who's quite likeable actually. Oz is a bit like one of those feral rock-throwing perpetually cursing bloody bogan ba$tards that I've been going on and on about and shall soon commence hunting down as I am in fact also the forum's resident bogan hunter in addition to being "*The Cowboy*".
> 
> And yes I am in fact "mainstream" as the alternative is being "minorstream"...


You know, I really miss that Cappy fellow. Wonder where he's been lately?


----------



## Art Rock

Cosmic Cowboy said:


> "*Oz Rock*" is forum member *Art Rock's* rather dodgy brother and they're from the Netherlands which you'll be surprised to know are lands which are nether here nor there.
> 
> Art's rather a decent chap who's quite likeable actually. Oz is a bit like one of those feral rock-throwing perpetually cursing bloody bogan ba$tards that I've been going on and on about and shall soon commence hunting down as I am in fact also the forum's resident bogan hunter in addition to being "*The Cowboy*".




That was supposed to be a family secret. Next thing you know someone will let slip that Oz has been known to bite off bats' heads.


----------



## Klassik

Room2201974 said:


> You know, I really miss that Cappy fellow. Wonder where he's been lately?


Cappy will be Bach. I think Cappy is having some technical problems related to a limited Internet package.


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Art Rock said:


> That was supposed to be a family secret. Next thing you know someone will let slip that Oz has been known to bite off bats' heads.


Art, I was under the impression that you thought of _us_ as your "family" and thus we were free to discuss and gossip like hens about _our_ family secrets as long as we kept it "in the family". Of course that requires us to extend the concept of "family" beyond all recognition but out of respect for you we shan't further mention your rather dodgy brother Oz despite his being a bit like one of those feral rock-throwing perpetually cursing bloody bogan ba$tards that I've been going on and on about and shall soon commence hunting down.

Oh, and Art, assuming that we are able to track down your rather dodgy brother we're firm believers in "catch and release" back into the proper natural environment. Any thoughts as to a possible destination? The Wagner threads?... 4'33"?... For love of the baroque?... Florestan is now Fritz Kobus?...The Sudden Disappearance of Bettina?


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Room2201974 said:


> You know, I really miss that Cappy fellow. Wonder where he's been lately?


Agreed!

I think Cap deserves to win the forum's "Word of the year" award for "usurperer" and all of it's many derivations.

And also "TC Forum Rookie of the Year" for both attempting to foment a revolution in Area 51 of all places and for creating that really weird but oddly entertaining and effective use of the asterisk followed by a gesture or stage direction.

*nods head *suspicious eyes *shakes head and sighs in exasperation walks away thoroughly disgusted - (that last one was mine - I used to nick Cap's act all the time - really is just too hilarious and great fun to use but I always tried to give him credit)

I think he really was a trifle bit disappointed that the revolution didn't quite come off. I think he rather fancied being named "King" and I could always picture him trying out various crowns and scepters and ermine robes rather than actually following through on any of the plans for the proposed Coup d'état but that was Cap.

I hope he's cooking up a right corker of a plan and will shortly return promising us vengeance and victory and we shall all fall in line knowing that we are marching to our inevitable doom but not really minding because we really don't have anything else to do because it's raining outside. * nods head * walks out door *walks back in when realizing that door was closet and not exit *hangs head in embarrassment *thinks to self - those bloody bogan ba$tards - (that last one was mine - I can't seem to help myself - they're almost addictive)

*jumps up and down *shakes fist *eyes narrow *eyes widen *eyes have it - motion passed.


----------



## Norman Gunston

Im starting a bogan classical revolution called Bach to the hood


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Norman Gunston said:


> Im starting a bogan classical revolution called Bach to the hood


Here's an actual bogan riding on the hood - skip to the :34 mark... bloody bogan prat...






Here's an actual bogan cat riding on the hood - great right from the start... bloody bogan cat... prat...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I think Rack-man-in-off would like that


----------



## Klassik

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I think Rack-man-in-off would like that


Wait, what are we talking about here that Rachmaninoff would like? Rachmaninoff liked his first cousin.  Even Bach had higher standards than that. He merely liked his second cousin.  But I'm not sure what any of this has to do with Australians.

Oh, wait...

:lol:


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Klassik said:


> Wait, what are we talking about here that Rachmaninoff would like? Rachmaninoff liked his first cousin.  Even Bach had higher standards than that. He merely liked his second cousin.  But I'm not sure what any of this has to do with Australians.
> 
> Oh, wait...
> 
> :lol:


Oh honestly, Klassik… rack off.. prat...


----------



## Norman Gunston

Cosmic Cowboy said:


> Oh honestly, Klassik… rack off.. prat...


No that's Tasmanians you got all wrong


----------

